# Ehdrigor looks utterly amazing.



## Obryn (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/601893462/ehdrigohr-the-roleplaying-game

"Culturally, Ehdrigohr is a non-traditional fantasy world. Rather than fantasy seen through a Euro-Medieval lens, Ehdrigohr is instead crafted to take inspiration from the myth and folklore of tribal, and indigenous, cultures around the world."

So after getting in on the FATE Core Kickstarter, I found this little gem. It's less of a sure thing than more established companies, but it looks like it will have a really interesting take on fantasy. Also, the concept art is just incredible. Anyone else backing this one? 

-O


----------



## Evenglare (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet thanks for the link! I love stuff like this!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 7, 2013)

WhatMoves? That strikes me as a very odd term


----------



## Obryn (Jan 7, 2013)

Dice4Hire said:


> WhatMoves? That strikes me as a very odd term



I think that plays into the whole tribal/shamanic themes of the setting. I think a lot of the terms are odd, but it helps remind me that it's a different sort of setting. 

-O


----------

